# CBSA Buying Personal Radiation Detectors



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2009)

This, from MERX:


> .... Canada Border Service Agency has a requirement for the supply of quantity 1,100 Personal Radiation Detectors plus accessories.  The requirement also includes an optional requirement to purchase an additional 500 detectors within two years from date of contract award.
> 
> Several CBSA partner organizations in Canada, including the Department of National Defence, Health Canada, the Royal Canadian Mounted Police and the Canadian Nuclear Safety Commission, have procured the RadEye PRD units. As first responders, these agencies' officers and agents must assist  CBSA officers in the event of an emergency. The need for rapid and seamless information-sharing under difficult circumstances dictates all agencies use the same radiation detection equipment to avoid any possible confusion when interpreting and sharing the radiation measurement data. It is also both prudent and practical for corresponding equipment to have the same data consistency in order to maximize the utility of data being transmitted between the responding agencies.
> 
> It is proposed to negotiate on a limited tendering basis for interchangeable reasons, for the Thermo Scientific, RadEye Personal Radiation Detector (link to product information), with Gamble Technologies Ltd, of Mississauga Ontario, who is the only authorized distributor in Canada of the proposed product ....


----------

